# Selecting an acoustic guitar



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of taking up guitar again. (I tried for a year after college, but never really committed to it.) My eye problems make it difficult to read music, which is a drag on my trumpet playing. I'm thinking that with guitar, if I go more for a rhythm guitar approach (versus classical guitar) I can memorize the chord patterns for songs and be able to entertain myself. (I'm a lousy memorizer (?) in general, I'm afraid.)

So anyway, I know from some photos here that a number of you are pretty serious guitar players, and I'm sure there are many others I'm not even aware of. I was hoping you could share some insights as to types, brands, and models of guitars a beginner such as I should look into. I know a lot about music (music ed. major, trumpet was my performance instrument), but very little about guitar. I know how to tune them, and I think I remember 3 or 4 basic chords, and that's about it. I'd prefer a rich tone (good low end, I guess?) as opposed to a twangy tone. I don't want to spend a lot (of course) but I don't want to spend so little that I end up with something that does not last and suffers in terms of tone and playability. If it matters, I have fairly short fingers (I can just reach a 9th on a full-sized piano keyboard).

Thoughts?

PS: Any guitar method books or videos you'd recommend for a beginner?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In acoustic guitars, there are both nylon strung and metal strung.
Some are only intended for one kind of strings.
nylon is easier on the fingers and more "mellow".
metal is more modern.
Both Yamaha and Fender make very fine acoustic guitars.
Ibanez is well thought of by many.
Epiphone is a maker of less expensive gibson electric guitars and some really like their acoustic ones.
And ovation has a line of nice sounding guitars - rounded shell body is a little different from the "standard".

My acoustic is a 6 string Fender with metal strings.
Have enjoyed playing some Martins also.

If you want to get into 12-string variety that is another matter.

Just some thoughts, but Mike should have better thoughts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer a Martin. . .http://www.martinguitar.com/ . . .there are lower end and higher end ones available. Your best option is to go visit stores where guitars are sold and play 'em. . . .take your 3 or 4 basic chords and just strum and see what sound you like best.

I have many friends who are fans of Taylors. . .http://www.taylorguitars.com/ .they also have good instruments in many price ranges.

In either case, don't let the prices on the web site frighten you. . . .those are list prices but most good retailers will sell for 30% to 40% of that.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I want to stick with 6-string and steel strings.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I can’t help on acoustic steel stringed choices, that's not my area of interest/expertise. I'm primarily a nylon-string kinda guy. I did briefly own a Seagull acoustic steel-string that played OK and wasn’t too expensive, but that's when I found out that me and steel string acoustics are not destined to be good friends.  

I do have a few steel string electrics, though. Different beast entirely.

But I do have a comment on beginning to learn: lessons. I can’t emphasize that enough. It's all to easy to develop traits that are all too difficult to get rid of later. Trust me on this— I spent years unlearning some things. If you just want to strum chords, you don't have take a lot of lessongs, but a few months could make a difference and your previous musical experience would help a lot.

I'd been playing for 40+ years when I got tired of fighting the instrument with bad habits and took lessons for two years. It was a revelation.

Mike


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I played guitar for years, playing 12-string, steel-string acoustic, and classical guitars. (I was fortunate enough to be able to take classical lessons at the UMKC Conservatory of Music back in the dark ages, although I was an elementary education major at a university 100 miles away.) The suggestions that you've been given are great, and I think that you have to be able to try out the guitars that you're considering. The fingerboard has to be comfortable for you, and often you'll find that inexpensive guitars have a bit more distance between the strings and the fingerboard than do better guitars. If your fingers get sore, you won't want to practice/play. 

Good luck finding what you're wanting.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We're going on a tour of the Luna factory here in Tampa soon. They make beautiful-sounding, gorgeous acoustic guitars.

http://www.lunaguitars.com/

I don't play guitar, but my DH and two kids do. Good luck with your search, I'd love to hear what you end up with


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm a self taught guitar player of sorts. i used the below software (i used an earlier version) to learn the basics then went on to more advanced fingerstyle stuff. i would very strongly recommend you have your guitar "set up" to set the proper height of the nut and saddle and neck relief and such before starting. this will make things go much easier for you. seagull and yamaha make some decent lower cost guitars. be sure to stay away from esteban guitars. a classical nylon string or a short scale steel string might be easier to start on till you build up strength on your left hand assuming your right handed.

since you prefer a warmer rich tone steel string a 12 fret guitar (as opposed to a 14 fret) might be more to your liking like a dreadnaught or 000 martin type. to me 12 frets guitars seemed a little easier to play for starters.

http://www.amazon.com/eMedia-EG03031-Beginner-Guitar-Lessons/dp/B000AMKYJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1265951188&sr=1-1


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i really love playing the guitar! i'm not really that good though. i just know how to play 

good to know there are a lot of professional players here.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm self-taught too.  And not very good at all.    I've mastered the following song:

"There is..."  (lengthy pause to change chords)
"a house...." (even lengthier pause)
"in New Orleans...."  (drat! the F chord!)
"they call...." (my fingers hurt now)
"the rising" (whewww)
"sun"  (Why can't they just make songs with E-minor as the only chord!!!!!)


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Unless, of course, you want to get a ukulele, right Ann? 

I have a Fender Nohea Tenor uke, and love it. Tenor ukes sound more like a guitar than the more traditional soprano uke. They only have 4 strings, so it's easier to learn chords, and the strings are nylon (except some tenors have a metal wound C string) so they don't hurt your fingers nearly as much. And because of their size, they are so portable and easy to store. But the chords are fingered totally different than on a guitar, so if you already know some guitar chords, you might want to stick with guitar.

A lot of people think ukes are just crappy toys because they've only heard crappy ukes. A good uke sounds awesome. Try looking up Jake Shimabukuro on You Tube and you'll see what I mean.

But whatever instrument you buy, the key is to go to a store and try one out. If you don't know any chords, learn a few so that you have something to play when you're trying them out (even just switching between 2 chords will give you a better idea than just strumming it without playing a specific chord). People might say they like one brand over another, but the most important thing is how it sounds to you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> stick with guitar.
> 
> But whatever instrument you buy, the key is to go to a store and try one out.


Absolutely! I first got a guitar when I was about 16.. .not a great instrument but I just wanted to mess about with it. . .got to playing more in college and after, but never got another guitar. In 1998 or so I went to a church guitarists summer camp sort of thing. . . .what I learned there is that I needed a better guitar. When I came back, I literally -- yes, literally, not figuratively, but literally -- played every guitar in every shop in 3 counties and 2 states that was in my price range. Then went back and got the one I liked the best. When I decided on it, the guy said, 'let me get you one of this model from the stores'. So he did. I took it out of the case, played it, and said, 'nope, I want the one that's been hanging on the wall.' 'No problem; btw that's a display model so I can give you a further discount.' Such a deal! Hey, if you come down to the DC area to shop, I can give you his name. . .he's at Washington Music Center in Wheaton which is, arguably, the biggest music store in the mid-atlantic. . . . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I took violin lessons at the university in my hometown (where I attended the laboratory elementary and jr. high school) from the time I was in nursery school through the eighth grade. I changed to guitar when I was a freshman in high school. I was self-taught and played in coffee houses on weekends when I was in college. I only got to take classical guitar lessons for a year, as it was time for me to get a Jo. As an elementary teacher. I have arthritis now, and don't play my guitars very much. But I dearly loved playing them. It's a lot like riding a bike, as you never forget the chords and the fingering techniques. I'm still a legend in my own mind!  ;-)

I hope you find the perfect guitar for you.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I surprised myself and bought an Ovation guitar. I love things made from wood with natural finishes, and this did not have quite the sort of sound I liked from some beautiful all-wood guitars I tried -- and which cost a lot more -- but I really liked the way this felt both in terms of the fingerboard size and action as well as holding the instrument itself.

Oh, and I fell in love with the color.  (The actual color looks darker/richer than it does in the photo, which I guess was washed out a bit by the flash -- and the cheap camera.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Good choice.
The ovations have a terrific sound/price point.
And they always "feel" good in your hand - I agree.
I especially like the fingering on one.

good luck and let us know how you progress.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooohhhh. . . .pretty. . . . .Enjoy!

Geoff I didn't know you played. . . . . . .

But, Nog, what are those things on that shelf behind the guitar. . . .wait. . . .I think I remember. . . .are they called "books?"


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> this did not have quite the sort of sound I liked from some beautiful all-wood guitars I tried -- and which cost a lot more -- but I really liked the way this felt both in terms of the fingerboard size and action as well as holding the instrument itself.


Playability is a very important thing, and often under-rated. The most beautiful sounding guitar isn't worth much if it's uncomfortable to play.

Glad you found something you like.

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oooohhhh. . . .pretty. . . . .Enjoy!
> 
> Geoff I didn't know you played. . . . . . .
> 
> But, Nog, what are those things on that shelf behind the guitar. . . .wait. . . .I think I remember. . . .are they called "books?"


Yes, I keep them on display in my living room as a great conversation starter. Plus, the bookcase looks kind of funny without them.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

It's gorgeous! DH had an ovation for a while and I loved it's distinctive tone. That blue is just beautiful, enjoy it!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Great choice!  I love Ovation guitars.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Great choice!  I love Ovation guitars.


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson (Feb 28, 2010)

We have three guitarists and way too many guitars. I have an Ovation "Thunderbolt" that we found ruined and nearly smashed at an auction. I built up the wood face and sanded it, then painted it almost the same blue as yours, and put San Diego Chargers colors on it 

It lives in my office to play when files are downloading, or programs are updating. At home we have Washburn, Martin, Ibanez, Hohner, and a couple of other weird ones we picked up along the way. My personal favorites of the acoustics are the Washburn (which I've owned forever) and the Martin that we bought at an auction...

DNW
Macabre Ink Digital Publishing


----------

